# Why is that?



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

Now and then people ask critique for their photos here. Why is it that most people say even horrible pics as good ones? Who does that kind of feedback help? Cant you just say what you think? Ofcourse ones who dosnt speak english as well can be misunderstood. Some people say "if you dont have positive things to say, dont say anything", but thats just stupid.

Critique must be taken if publishing photos to others to see. There isnt really pics we havent seen earlier or species that we havent seen before, dont post bad photos.

Tommi


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The problem is not critique the photo, the problem is your attitude.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

I think it's mostly because people are actually proud of what they have.

I think the attitude you are showing off here, is worse then most of the pictures posted.  
If you don't like the pictures, you're free to feel so. There's a lot of other people who can appreciate the picture taking, even though they're"bad" photos.

I'm no picture taking exper myself, but I like to share with the rest of the fish keeping community what I keep, and how they look, how they are in their habitat I'm creating, etc... that's what it's about. If you want to see "good" photos, a cichlid forum is -usually- not the place to look for it. I think it's more important to let people share what they have, and no better way to do that then by taking some pictures and sharing those. Even if you take them with your camera phone, who gives a ****


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

You really have been teached well. You should be happy what ever you get, no matter if you like it or not. Im happy to live among honest people how dare to say what they think and not trying to please every single person in the world.

Ill pass this forum from now on for some time, enjoy.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

Tommi,

You probably don't get my post the way I intended it.

What I mean: it's ok for you to think that the pictures s*ck. But there are other people who are just thrilled to be sharing their wet pets with the rest of us.

I mean that this is not a photography forum... Some guys are specialised in that sort of picture taking, but it takes months/years of practice, and that's somehting that is not given all of us. Some of us just want to share what we keep at home. Be that with sucky pictures, ok then!

I don't get why you are so worked up about this... If you think there's bad pictures, feel free to reply to them, feel free not to reply, feel free to do whatever 

Peace


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tommi, try the fish forums here, we are brutally honest, LOL. :thumb:

What they teach in business regarding effective feedback is three positive observations for every constructive criticism. Otherwise, the recipient might be so put off by the negative that he might leave the hobby rather than feel he's doing well and just needs to tweak something so he can do even better.


----------



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

First of all,this is NOT a photography critique forum. Photographs may be critiqued if the poster asks for it. Second, if you wish to critique, your posts MUST contain constructive criticism and hopefully, helpful suggestions or you will run the risk of having your post removed. If you do not treat the other board members with respect, you are violating your user rights.


----------



## Skinnydipper (Jul 19, 2008)

As a relatively new member of the forum, I am appreciating very much the attempts made by everyone to display their photos. Some are artwork and some are just pics of fish. Those that desire to achieve the "artwork" stage seem to have the mentorship of some experts here to achieve that level. Some care more about their fish than the pictures and that's certainly great too. To each his own.......and the respect for that is always appreciated in a public forum :thumb:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Not to mention the fact the the original poster in the thread you had your "rude remarks" removed from wasn't asking for a critique! Your criticism no matter how it was intended (harsh reality) was out of line because he was intentionally showing a bad example of his pics, asking what he could do to prevent it.
He was wanting input how to improve. He actually started with...


> aside from a lot of things I could criticize in this picture, I am posting it becuase it is a good example of my biggest problem right now


I guess sometimes constructive criticism has a fine line we all need to walk. But go ahead and call a spade a spade, even when you weren't asked, who knows you might even be labeled a troll which I haven't experianced on this forum... Yet. :?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Go here:

http://www.aquatic-photography.com/foru ... y.php?f=46

You'll be happy there.... :lol:

You sound like me back when I first joined this site - I took the photo contest waaaay too seriously etc and I have to tell you, I was all wrong. This site is about sharing, sharing our experiences, our photos and out enjoyment. It is a useful developmental tool because *IF* you ask for such things as a critique, they are offered to you, hopefully in good jest - remembering that we are here to educate, share and inform, not to judge and criticize harshly.

Just ask James - he'll tell you how he and I got off to a bad start because I was taking things too seriously. Hindsight is a wonderful thing Tommi, and I think you will look back on this soon and realise how wrong your criticisms were.

If you really have useful advice for people eager to develop their photography, then offer it in kindness and with patience (as much as you can, not everyone is an easy student!) If you just want to bitch at people then you have some issues that you need to address. If you seriously want to offer critique, I will listen if you make suggestions with my photos. If you don't like the photography section here, go to the link I gave you above, where I linked you to is SPECIFICALLY for aquatic photography critiques.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

When people post pics I just try to be positive and encouraging. Even if the photo isn't of the greatest quality.

My criticisms come in when people are stuffing too large of a fish into a small tank or when they keep incompatible fish together. Even with that people get uptight about criticism. I get flamed quite often for my comments on stocking and compatibility.

On a side note my last job was for a Finnish Software Company, and Tommi's attitude is classic Finnish. I think they are competing with the Germans for arrogancy! << Is that even a word? :lol:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

lets see your wonderful piucs Tommi


----------



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

F8LBITEva said:


> lets see your wonderful piucs Tommi


I think these are his http://sv.aqua-web.org/kuvat/galleriat


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

Tommi said:


> You really have been teached well. You should be happy what ever you get, no matter if you like it or not. Im happy to live among honest people how dare to say what they think and not trying to please every single person in the world.
> 
> Ill pass this forum from now on for some time, enjoy.


"you really have been teached well" did anyone else get a chuckle out of the irony there....

anyway dude people on the site come from all walks of life and not everyone can afford a nice dslr camera like u have.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

One other thing I forgot to mention. Of all the Fins I've met his English has got to be the worst!


----------



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

Since Tommi has promised to pass this forum fom now on, I think it's time to let this thread die and get back to the photography. Please report any more rude behavior from Tommi to the moderators. Thanks everyone for keeping this forum a great place to share photos.


----------

